# Disquette PC et Systeme 6



## Dgeler (9 Mai 2015)

Bonjour !

Je viens d'acheter un vieux SE FDHD (avec lecteur de disquette Superdrive, pour celle de 1,44mb) avec le système 6.0.8 seul installé dessus.
Je suis donc allé récupérer un vieux ordinateur (sous windows 98) pour lire les disquettes.
J'ai donc télécharger (pour tester) MacWriter sur mon MBP (fin 2011), que j'ai gravé sur un CD-ROM. Puis j'ai inséré le CD-ROM dans le PC, et j'y ai copié le contenu (oui oui, c'est une usine à gaz). Enfin, j'ai inséré d'abord une disquette (720ko) formaté sur le SE, mais elle était illisible pour W98. Je l'ai donc formatée, et maintenant elle est illisible sous W98.
Ensuite, j'ai essayé avec une autre disquette 1.44mb (où il y avait de vieux dossiers dessus). Le système 6 me dit qu'elle est illisible et quand je veux "l'initialiser", il me dit que son contenu est protégé. J'arrive à lire cette carte sous W98, et je l'ai formaté. Mais le message sur le SE ne change pas. Que faire ? Faut-il un utilitaire pour formater au format mac sous W98 ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Invité (10 Mai 2015)

Il ne faut pas "échange de fichiers PC" ou un truc du genre ?
Je crois qu'il y avait un Tableau de Bord et certainement une extension. Mais pas sûr que ça ne date pas du Système 7.
A vérifier


----------



## Dgeler (10 Mai 2015)

Je suis sous le système 6 :/
Et je n'ai rien vu dans le tableau de bord de celui-ci :/


----------



## Invité (10 Mai 2015)

Nan, laisse tomber, je dis n'imp'
Je croyais que tu voulais formater la D7 en Win depuis le Mac, alors que c'est l'inverse.

Là, ce n'est tout simplement pas possible sans MacDrive (application payante pour Win) je crois…


----------



## Dgeler (10 Mai 2015)

Oui ^^
Est ce que ça tourne sur Win98 ?
Et si j'achète un adaptateur disquette vers USB, et qu'ensuite je la connecte a mon MBP direct, avec une machine virtuelle sinon (avec un linux ou un vieux mac OS), ça pourrait marcher en lecture/écriture ?


----------



## Invité (11 Mai 2015)

Il y a effectivement des lecteur de D7 Usb de l'époque des 1er iMac.
N'en ayant pas, je ne sais pas si ça peut fonctionner avec SheepShaver ou Basilik. Désolé.

Pour ce qui est de la partie PC, ça doit se trouver une veille version de MacDrive pour W98.


----------



## Dgeler (11 Mai 2015)

Sheepshaver ? Basilik ?
Je n'ai pas réussi à retrouver cette adaptateur en question, je vais me tourner vers un lecteur de disquette lambda, puis aller sous linux pour écrire sur du HFS.
Je vous donne les infos dès que je l'ai reçu


----------



## Invité (11 Mai 2015)

Dgeler a dit:


> Sheepshaver ? Basilik ?
> Je n'ai pas réussi à retrouver cette adaptateur en question, je vais me tourner vers un lecteur de disquette lambda, puis aller sous linux pour écrire sur du HFS.
> Je vous donne les infos dès que je l'ai reçu



Sheepshaver ? Basilik ? sont 2 logiciels de virtualisation pour faire tourner respectivement Os9 et Os7 sur un Mac plus récent.
Et je ne sais pas comment sont gérés les lecteurs de D7 Usb dans ce cas…


----------



## Dgeler (11 Mai 2015)

Je pense que la disquette sera reconnue comme périphérique de stockage externe. Dans ce cas là, le format HFS ne posera pas de problème, et la disquette sera utilisé comme un disque dur externe.


----------



## magicPDF (16 Mai 2015)

Je ne sais pas si ce sera utile avec un système 6 mais je dois quand même mentionner *JVA*, un utilitaire aussi gratuit qu'indispensable pour utiliser les disquettes et CD-Rom PC et Unix sur les vieux Mac : http://www.tempel.org/joliet/fr/


----------



## magicPDF (16 Mai 2015)

Sinon on peut toujours acheter *MacDisk* ou *MacImage *sur ce site qui fleure bon les années 90 : http://www.macdisk.com/burcom/comm1fr.php


----------



## Dgeler (24 Mai 2015)

Finalement, j'ai acheté un lecteur de disquette USB, puis suivi les instructions de ce site (http://www.emaculation.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=8208), sauf qu'au lieu de créer une disquette (ça ne marche pas apparement, du moins Minivmac me disait que le disque était protégé). Du coup, j'ai téléchargé un format disquette depuis ce site (http://tkc8800.com/page/Macintosh-128k-512k-disk-images) et suivi la suite du tuto. Merci pour vos réponses !


----------

